

Recruiting Royal Navy Engineers – there’s an app for that - juliang
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/11/17/recruiting-royal-navy-engineers-theres-an-app-for-that/

======
juliang
Interesting trend, there's a similar one for the Swedish Army
<http://forsvar.fileflat.com/english/>. I guess they know where their target
market is..

